# looking for a hamster breeder.



## kerz (Feb 16, 2010)

hi
im in Aberdeen and im looking for a Syrian hamster breeder in Scotland.

im looking for dove and yellow hammies.

i will travel round Scotland for the right ones.

thanks


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Northern Hamster Club

Not sure if there's anyone that far north but no harm in asking

[email protected]


----------

